# 2 Weeks Out and Need Ideas!



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2002)

Hello all!

Its me again. I have decided to compete in the June.22nd physique challenge and thanks to W8 i think my body may just make it.

These are my breakdowns for this upcoming week. If anyone has anyother meal ideas that work with these numbers then could you please post them. 

Meals one and three: 35grams protein, 25 grams carbs, 10 grams fat.
Meals two, four and five: 30grams protein, 5 grams carbs, 10grams of fat.

Brown rice, sweet potato or oats in meals 1&3
Veggies the other meals.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 6, 2002)

You should check out NG's journal...so ready! and check out her meals.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 6, 2002)

Looks like a gr8 program that w8 gave you....

NO CHEATING! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Looks like a gr8 program that w8 gave you....
> 
> NO CHEATING!
> ...



It is a great program...thanks Dr. of Pain


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2002)

I know there is no cheating Dr. Pain 

Today i am in that, i would rather not eat then eat this food kinda mood. But i haven't cheated and don't plan too.

Where is NG's journal?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> It is a great program...thanks Dr. of Pain




 You're Welcome... Princess  of Pain! 


J'Bo, you have to eat to keep your metabolism fired up....no more nonsense! 

We have a saying, "SHUT UP AND LIFT!".....well yours is "SHUT UP AND EAT!


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> Where is NG's journal?



NG's Journal 

Keep in mind she's got a slightly different diet so you'll have to adjust the meals to your own diet....but you can use it for meal ideas.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2002)

Seriously, i feel like barfing and not eating from all this water. I have a headache and i don't think 8-10 liters is possible. Isn't that a major stress on the kidneys? Plus i am competing against aprox. 17 other girls, we will be on stage for a while and i don't want to pee my suit.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 6, 2002)

That's funny, w8 is going to "dry you out"  peeing will be the last thing on your mind! 


DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2002)

Keep in mind i have to do a flexed arm hang and bench jumps at the comp. Are you guys trying to kill me? 

I am definately changing my signature, i dont know about pushing your body to the limits.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Seriously, i feel like barfing and not eating from all this water. I have a headache and i don't think 8-10 liters is possible. Isn't that a major stress on the kidneys? Plus i am competing against aprox. 17 other girls, we will be on stage for a while and i don't want to pee my suit.



Take a mineral supplement, that will likely take care of your headache .....and don't worry about peeing on stage...by the time you get there you will have nothing to pee out, you will be so dry you'll be dreaming of water! You need to drink 6 litres now, don't worry about 8-10

Think of this show as practice for the one in september!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2002)

How do you properly post quotes?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> That's funny, w8 is going to "dry you out"  peeing will be the last thing on your mind!
> 
> 
> DP



lmao....we are just too funny tonight


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2002)

i am frightened


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> How do you properly post quotes?




At the bottom of each post there's a bunch of buttons...click the one that says 'quote'


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2002)

i can't be too lean or else i will get deducted.
i have tiny muscles and would prefer to look a little bigger than paper thin with no meat.

Please excuse all my questions, i am just new to this.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am frightened



Of what? Of winning? Of kicking ass? Of working hard? Of discipline?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2002)

No of dying!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i can't be too lean or else i will get deducted.
> i have tiny muscles and would prefer to look a little bigger than paper thin with no meat.
> 
> Please excuse all my questions, i am just new to this.



I don't mind your questions, they are good....we don't mean to scare you, lol.

During the last week we will manipulate your carbs, water, electrolytes so that you will come in looking dry and full. You won't be too lean...you said you were 13%? We've got two weeks to cut, you won't be too lean.

You should really try to look at this show as a practice for the show you really want to do in the fall. There's nothing to be afraid of but winning...everyone who gets on that stage will be doing the same thing you are....have faith


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2002)

I will have faith.
I just like to know the reasons behind the diet etc. 
Thanks.

I am working on my meal posting, so i am going to switch over to J'Bos diary.
ok!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> we don't mean to scare you, lol.




Yes, "We" want you to be and do your best......and the rest of what she said! 


DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2002)

Dr.Pain and W8,

Could you take a look in my diary, i wrote up a meal plan for next week. The physique shows promoter just called me and asked me to do a photo shoot next Tuesday, i am not going to be a bloated pig still am i? I am assuming that my body will be used to my 6 liters by then.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Dr.Pain and W8,
> 
> Could you take a look in my diary, i wrote up a meal plan for next week. The physique shows promoter just called me and asked me to do a photo shoot next Tuesday, i am not going to be a bloated pig still am i? I am assuming that my body will be used to my 6 liters by then.



No, we'll drop your water for the shoot.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 7, 2002)

> Of what? Of winning? Of kicking ass? Of working hard? Of discipline?



J'Bo

I just wanted to wish you luck & sucess. We all get second guesses or reservations on the things we attempt that are new to us.

I am very impressed that you are pushing ahead with this and speaking so openly about it. A significant amount of the world never questions things because they'e scared of the answers. A big answer that will come is "Yes, you actually did it!". Regardless of the outcome you will have perservered, created a discipline, figured out your methodology, and completed a goal that has many levels of mini-successes. Most of life is like that but people don't actively examine the bits & pieces. 

The ancient Greek Philosophers believed that men & women could only be complete human beings in a pysically fit body. The thinking was essentially- A sound mind is made stronger in a sound body- but I don't know how to write that in Ancient Greek. I think that this journey is going to answer questions about you that weren't even on your radar screen before you started.

I think you can trust W8 and Dr. Pain to help you be successful this time around- you don't get bodies like theirs by trial and error- they're going to give you tried & true advice & support.

Based upon the discipline I see in your diary and the fact that you are actively immersed in the process, this is going to be a win for you on a personal level that will only serve as a touchstone for the next time you do it. Then, the pain, dread, fear, elation, and accomplishment of this process all become familiar road signs on a repeatable journey.

Keep on pushing and thanks for letting us all have a peek into the process.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2002)

Well Tank you are the sweetest!  

I am trying to do my best, having people like you guys has made it so much easier than my first show. i went in blind last time, this time i am going to be fully prepared.:bounce: :bounce: 

I appreciate your kind words!


----------

